# Window won't quite get to top



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Its a 65 GTO, and it's both front windows. I had the entire window assemblies out and am reassembling them. It appears that the window travels the entire length of the channel. I don't see how the channel could have been reinstalled too low, there are specific places for the attachments. The pass window is about 1" short of the top, and the drivers is about 4" short.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

pbertrand65GTO said:


> Its a 65 GTO, and it's both front windows. I had the entire window assemblies out and am reassembling them. It appears that the window travels the entire length of the channel. I don't see how the channel could have been reinstalled too low, there are specific places for the attachments. The pass window is about 1" short of the top, and the drivers is about 4" short.
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Paul


Do you have a post or hardtop? I have a '65 hardtop and when I replaced my window regulators last year, I had to adjust the window stop on both windows. Once they where adjusted, both windows closed tight along the top weather seal. If I remember correctly, the stop is at the rear top of each door. Remove the door panel, the stop is on top just below the door latch pull. If you have a post car, then I am not familiar where they are.


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Joe
, I have a hardtop. I can see them, but I'm not sure how to remove or adjust them.


----------

